# 100cmx30x30 on an ikea chest of drawers



## The Red-Tailed Shark (31 Jan 2019)

How would oyu guys feel about putting a 100x30x30 (90l) on this drawer set from ikea: 
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...-chest-of-6-drawers-black-brown-art-70103349/
Thanks


----------



## akwarium (31 Jan 2019)

that should be fine.


----------



## jagillham (31 Jan 2019)

The Red-Tailed Shark said:


> How would oyu guys feel about putting a 100x30x30 (90l) on this drawer set from ikea:
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...-chest-of-6-drawers-black-brown-art-70103349/
> Thanks



In your house, or mine?! 

Chances are on that design there will be no centre support, so the top section would be sitting on the top of 3 sides only. I’d be concerned about it sagging myself.

Edit... just seen the back panel is fibreboard. So really supported just at each end. Not recommended!


----------



## ian_m (31 Jan 2019)

Note really. Fine for clothes etc, but over 100Kg tank.

Also not really a unit to reinforce, unlike cupboards where you can internally double up the boarding and put on a stronger back.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (31 Jan 2019)

Why bother risking it?

The second hand market is rampant with bargains for purpose built cabinets capable of taking the weight with less risk of bowing.


----------



## The Red-Tailed Shark (31 Jan 2019)

Thanks everyone, doesnt seem worth it.
Reason was because I have an old drawer with an old tank so was looking to upgrade both almost at the same time. Space is too limited for a purpose built aquarium cabinet that cant store other things. And plus I'm on a bit of a budget.
How about if I get two of these :https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...alm-chest-of-3-drawers-dark-red-art-60401896/
, put them side by side (try and connect them) and then place the tank on some MDF to spread the weight between the two and over a larger surface area?


----------



## jagillham (31 Jan 2019)

Doubled up is good, gives you the centre support.

What you do need to be mindful of is the drawers not being level to each other... maybe if the floor isn't very flat.

If you get one unit on it's side, you can line the other perfectly lined up, then join up with a shed loads of these...

https://www.screwfix.com/p/inter-sc...VxJrVCh12iwUWEAQYASABEgLu8_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Aqua360 (31 Jan 2019)

I have those drawers, and I would 100% not even trust a tank of 40 litres on it lol.

I used to have a 20l on it, until I spilled some water and the surface went bumpy and soggy, not suitable at all unless a second surface is added and much modification to reinforce


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (31 Jan 2019)

When I put a 60litre tank on a sideboard, to test it two people sat on it and moved around a bit... I will patent this some day as the "sit and jiggle" test for aquarium suitability...


----------



## The Red-Tailed Shark (1 Feb 2019)

Thanks, think it might be a bit too risky as its pretty split. I reckon Ill just get two of these: https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products...-doors-white-stained-oak-effect-spr-59197453/ As they do have pretty thick side pieces so I feel like it would be ok. Currently got a 64l on one and it seems pretty steady. Ill prob join them with 16 of these: https://www.screwfix.com/p/inter-sc...VxJrVCh12iwUWEAQYASABEgLu8_D_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds like suggested by jagillham,
Thanks


----------



## Stu Worrall (1 Feb 2019)

We've got malm in our house and knowing how they are built I absolutely wouldn't put anything heavy on them.  They even tell you on the instructions to not put a TV on them. The way they are built it would just fold if the back panel gave way or came loose.


----------



## The Red-Tailed Shark (8 Feb 2019)

Will the interacrews cause any structural problems like weakening the side panels as they are going directly through them. So the side panels will basically have 8 largish is holes directly through it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Cole (8 Feb 2019)

Are the side panels hollow buddy?


----------



## The Red-Tailed Shark (8 Feb 2019)

Not fully hollow, but definitely not solid. If I knock on t it does sound relatively light.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Cosgrove (8 Feb 2019)

Hi @The Red-Tailed Shark, are you interested in second hand furniture? Would you prefer a chest of drawers or a sideboard? If you are open to second hand, what area are you in / main town close by? Is your budget around £100 + delivery (Ikea option as guide)?

Regards
Michael


----------



## Simon Cole (10 Feb 2019)

I'd say its going to be tricky. You will find the stays and should be able to bolt through them. Is it going to look that good? 
To me, having stunning furniture that I can take with me is a big factor when I'm setting up a new tank. When I put a Juwel Vision 180 in my parents living room, they were bowled over by how it added value and sale-ability to the entire house. The unit was dark wood and chique, which bought out the colours of the wooden flooring, changed the dynamics of the room, and created a real sense that people enjoyed the space. When I was looking for my next unit, I actually went off the standard cabinets in favour of something more designer. I found a solid oak cabinet, and fell in love with the design. It was 3 to 4" thick in places, but I still reinforced the middle to prevent it from warping over time. I've stuck a picture of this below to give you some inspiration. To this day I love the unit and I keep all of my live cultures inside it.


----------

